# My puppy was born 7/3 but I kind of want a rescue / adult - I just can't find one



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

If you are actually willing to pay double I saw a couple days ago that huntcrest goldens in Ohio has an obedience trained, potty trained 7 month old male available. Have heard really good things about them.


----------



## silver9 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you. I just checked out their site. I can't find their travel policy (since he's 6 hrs away) but I will ask them. 

The current alternative is to pay $2100 for the puppy + 2-week class for $600. It seems like Huntcrest put a lot more work in than 2 weeks though.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

silver9 said:


> Thank you. I just checked out their site. I can't find their travel policy (since he's 6 hrs away) but I will ask them.
> 
> The current alternative is to pay $2100 for the puppy + 2-week class for $600. It seems like Huntcrest put a lot more work in than 2 weeks though.


I am familiar with both breeders and I would highly recommend Huntcrest.

And-- a 6 hour drive is nothing when it comes to driving to meet your new best friend!


----------



## silver9 (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah, I could do the drive, but probably not until August unfortunately due to my schedule (I doubt they'll keep him that long but who knows). I emailed them anyway. When a breeder gives a dog away like that, is there a non-awkward way to ask why? Their site doesn't have any info about the parents either, so I just asked about that for now.

Thanks for the recommendations for Huntcrest. 

Honestly, I don't even mind full adults... from my foster experience, I loved the adult dog I had. They guessed he was about 5. I guess nobody would ever give away their golden in a million years, or they'd go to a friend / relative before a shelter.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Just my guess but think you should continue your search for an adult dog. This sounds more like your preference and you are absolutely right to be concerned about a puppy. I've had lots of puppies over the years but must admit the golden puppy was the biggest commitment ever. And I'm retired and able to be with them all the time! I have found two grown goldens from breeders (1 yr & 4 yr) so they are out there. Contact the local GR club, visit some breeders in your area. I was visiting a breeder about an upcoming litter and left with the 1 yr old, few months later they contacted me and asked me to take the 2nd one. 
I'm not a big fan of Craigslist but people that don't want their dogs anymore post adult dogs on there all the time. Just get a vet to check them out and get insurance!


----------



## silver9 (Jul 11, 2017)

Aw the Huntcrest dog is already on his way out to someone else. yeah, Puddles I was thinking about CL. I avoid puppies there because it's all puppy mills but maybe with adults there might be some success. I emailed a bunch of breeders about adults, but none had any or replied to the email. I'll have to look up a GR club. Sometimes people who give up dogs want them to go to a very experienced person (I ran across a couple of these ads in various places).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Why do you think a golden retriever is the right breed for you?

Same thing with any sporting breed (Labrador retriever, etc). Why?


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I am in the same boat as the OP, silver9. I want a rescue male, but there are none to be found! So I am on the list for a puppy here in MI after searching for a rescue Golden. One MI Golden rescue is not taking applications right now because they have too many requests and no dogs. Another rescue, you have to fill out an application just to be able to view pictures of the available dogs. I check the shelter web sites a couple times a week and the dogs are all small mix and pitt bull.

I met a Golden at the market last week - SO sweet. The man said she showed up in his yard 6 years ago. After checking around and not finding her (neglectful) owner he kept her. Now why can't that happen to me? 

Connie


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Cody'sMom said:


> I am in the same boat as the OP, silver9. I want a rescue male, but there are none to be found! So I am on the list for a puppy here in MI after searching for a rescue Golden. One MI Golden rescue is not taking applications right now because they have too many requests and no dogs. Another rescue, you have to fill out an application just to be able to view pictures of the available dogs. I check the shelter web sites a couple times a week and the dogs are all small mix and pitt bull.
> 
> I met a Golden at the market last week - SO sweet. The man said she showed up in his yard 6 years ago. After checking around and not finding her (neglectful) owner he kept her. Now why can't that happen to me?
> 
> Connie


If you are like me why not consider CL or in my case kijiji for an adult golden. I would never consider a puppy from there, but an adult golden looking for a second chance and a better home, why not? I also applied for golden rescue, but didn't qualify, no fence and 2 people working full time. After a long wait for a male (my first golden Buddy was a male so I am biased), I decided to look at Kijiji, within 2 weeks Gatsby was advertised, his owners divorced and 4 kids, no time for a dog. Then short time later Rufus was posted at age of 2, apparently his only fault was jumping on kids, then Sheffy was advertised at age of 8, the family wanted to buy a piano and decided he could cover some of the expense. At that point my husband begged me to stop looking at the Kijiji as we already had full house of goldens, but if I kept looking I am sure i could find another dozen of adults.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

joro32000 said:


> If you are like me why not consider CL or in my case kijiji for an adult golden. I would never consider a puppy from there, but an adult golden looking for a second chance and a better home, why not? I also applied for golden rescue, but didn't qualify, no fence and 2 people working full time. After a long wait for a male (my first golden Buddy was a male so I am biased), I decided to look at Kijiji, within 2 weeks Gatsby was advertised, his owners divorced and 4 kids, no time for a dog. Then short time later Rufus was posted at age of 2, apparently his only fault was jumping on kids, then Sheffy was advertised at age of 8, the family wanted to buy a piano and decided he could cover some of the expense. At that point my husband begged me to stop looking at the Kijiji as we already had full house of goldens, but if I kept looking I am sure i could find another dozen of adults.


That's funny - right after I posted my comment, I checked CL. There were 2 ads people WANTING a Golden. One said, "Older couple, just lost out 12 year old. Looking for another Golden, any age". 

My husband I don't "qualify" for the rescue groups either. Just turning 60 years old and no fence. Every site says "mandatory fence, NO exceptions".

I've never heard of Kijiji. I will check that out now. Thanks.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Good Luck! I just checked and it looks like Kijiji doesn't exist in US.


----------



## silver9 (Jul 11, 2017)

There's a golden in my building who I get to walk sometimes. I am so in love with him. People charge to walk the dogs here but I never would for him. He's not even 1 yet but so nice. I am not getting the "teenager thing" but I don't have to be with him 24/7. 

CL has a lot of this. I am guessing that's a puppy mill dog... :/

Also I saw a post like Cody's mom did about someone looking for a GR.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

joro32000 said:


> Good Luck! I just checked and it looks like Kijiji doesn't exist in US.


Correct. I was disappointed to see kijiji is only in Canada.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is the National GR Rescue listing for each state-click on your state and the group closest to your location. Each group has an area they serve-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

All dogs in Rescue may not be listed, most groups will not list dogs that are not cleared medically yet. You can view adopt process, requirements, available dogs, and submit application online. 

Also, Friends of Golden Retrievers of FB has listings of Goldens in shelters that are available for adoption. 

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers/

Check Craigslist, Petfinder. com also.


----------

